# This place doesn't seem to be very active.



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

This place doesn't seem to be very active.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

And I would like to list my release in the classifieds section.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

But you have to have 20 posts in order to list an item on that board.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

So I picked the least active area on this site to make posts about nothing in order to get to 20 posts.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

So close you are... great strategy as well.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks. Hopefully mods will appreciate the effort and not punish me.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

It's either this, or take my Wise Choice to a machine shop and have them take the third finger off.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

But it's such a nice release. It would be a damn shame to ruin it. It deserves better than that.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

This is such a pain. What's worse? This, or having your Silverback release start firing as soon as you let off the safety? Especially after shooting it 30 times with no issue.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

It's gotta be front shoulder fatigue, right?


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

Got a new peep sight put in tonight. The hooded peep was clouding my vision, never asked for it in the first place. Too new to protest.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

Turns out that my arrow rest was a little off, and the area that my d-loop attaches to needed to be replaced.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

I had just shot two arrows from 40 at the indoor range before walking over to the desk, 1" group. Making chicken salad, I guess.


----------



## juice11 (Apr 3, 2018)

This was with a Silverback release. I like the two finger Carter release, and I really want a Nock 2 It. I have a Carter Wise Choice, which is what the Nock 2 It was based on. 3 finger vs 2. I made all of these posts to get to the 20 post threshold, so that I could list my Wise Choice in the classifieds. This is post #20.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am sure after the hunting season here in South Africa that this section will pick up some with photos of everyone's trophies.


----------



## ryan2388 (Jan 31, 2019)

I almost did a hunt in South Africa until I saw the price to ship stuff back.


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

I feel ya but just like anything... you can thank the abusers for the more restrictive requirements


----------

